# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات Octopus/Octoplus تحديثات :  Octoplus/Octopus Shell Software v1.1.5 is out! Released some new features and possibilities!

## mohamed73

*Octoplus/Octopus Shell Software v1.1.5 Release Notes:*   Increased stability and speed of the software.Increased speed of information loading about software updateOther minor improvements.
  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

